# Las casas que están/esten (Subjuntivo/Indicativo)



## Gaditanito11

Hola!

Me gustaría saber cual es la diferencia entre las frases siguientes:

Las casas que estén cerca de la playa son muy caras

Las casas que están cerca de la playa soy muy caras


Saludos


----------



## Peterdg

_Las casas que estén cerca de la playa son muy caras: _En este caso, no son casas determinadas. No se sabe de qué casas concretas se está hablando. "_que estén cerca de la playa_" define las casas de las que se está hablando.

_Las casas que están cerca de la playa soy muy caras_: se está hablando de casas concretas y se dice dos cosas de ellas: son caras y están cerca de la playa.


----------



## Gaditanito11

Muchas Gracias por tu respuesta!
Ahora voy comprendiendolo!
Pero todavía me queda una duda:
Sabes cuales son  exactamente las casas que estan cerca de la playa que son muy caras cuando utilizas el Indicativo o solamente sabes que existen esas casas cerca de la playa que son muy caras? 
Hay que saber por ejemplo cuantas son para utilizar el indicativo o basta con saber que existen?

Muchismas Gracias por vuestra ayuda


----------



## Peterdg

En absoluto. Lo único que es importante es que sepas en tu mente de qué casas se está hablando. Por ejemplo, acaban de construir un conjunto de casas y estás debatiéndolo con tu interlocutor. Entonces puedes decir: "las casas que están cerca de la playa son caras". No es necesario que sepas cuántas casas hay; sólo basta que sepas de qué casas se está hablando.

Muchas veces hay un inductor de un modo u otro:

"Aquellas casas que están cerca a la playa son muy caras". "Aquellas" indica que sabes de qué casas se trata e induce aquí el indicativo.

"Cualquier casa que esté cerca a la playa es muy cara". "Cualquier" aquí hace que "las casas" sean indefinidas e induce el subjuntivo.


----------



## roanheads

Creo que " las casas que estén cerca de la playa " demuestra el uso clásico del presente de subjuntivo para referirse a casas que en este momento no existen, pero sí se van a construir en el futuro para venderse a un precio elevado.


----------



## NewdestinyX

Hay una situación más en que el castellano diferencia entre subjuntivo e indicativo en cláusulas adjetivas:
Así:
_Las casas que estén cerca de la playa son muy caras: _En este caso, la información en la cláusula subordinada la ve el interlocutor como información que ambos ya saben. Así el interlocutor hace que la información sea menos importante al elegir el subjuntivo. Como si estuviera añadiendo una frase como: _Las casas que estén cerca de la playa son muy caras "como ambos sabemos"_.

_Las casas que están cerca de la playa soy muy caras_: En este caso el interlocutor da al oyente información importante (en su opinión) de la cual el interlocutor cree que el oyente no sabe todavía.

Lo del subjuntivo en cláusulas adjetivas es la "Última Frontera" de los usos del subjuntivo y lo más difícil de aprender en mi opinión - porque hay mucho matiz en su elegir. Me temo que se enseña demasiado como 'el uso del subjuntivo está haciendo que el sustantivo sea no identificado/conocido' pero no lo es siempre. 

Para mí - el contexto arriba sí identifica 'cuales casas' como ser: Las que están 'cerca de la playa'. Sí sabemos 'cuales' casas en nuestra mente al elegir 'o están o estén'. 

Vamos a ver lo que dicen los nativos.


----------



## NewdestinyX

roanheads said:


> Creo que " las casas que estén cerca de la playa " demuestra el uso clásico del presente de subjuntivo para referirse a casas que en este momento no existen, pero sí se van a construir en el futuro para venderse a un precio elevado.


Ese uso, Roanheads, creo que hará falta el futuro en la subordinada.
Así:
_Las casas que estén cerca de la playa *serán* muy caros._

Sin el 'serán' un contexto de 'casas no construidas todavía', no se puede saber - como lo veo yo. Puede que me equivoque.


----------



## roanheads

Pues, creo que los que venden, o venderán, las casas ya tienen el precio determinado, y yo hablo por experiencia, antes de construir ya se fija el precio, el precio de la casa que te vamos a construir, o no, *es* lo que sea, antes de construirse, así es la norma de la construcción.


----------



## NewdestinyX

roanheads said:


> Pues, creo que los que venden, o venderán, las casas ya tienen el precio determinado, y yo hablo por experiencia, antes de construir ya se fija el precio, el precio de la casa que te vamos a construir, o no, *es* lo que sea, antes de construirse, así es la norma de la construcción.


Pueees.. Vale.. Pero ¿por qué das por sentado que el hablador/interlocutor de la oración es la persona que vende las casas (quien sabría el precio que quería)?


----------



## duvija

Para arruinarles la vida a todos Uds., científicos del subjuntivo  , aclaro que en el ejemplo de las casas, puedo usar tanto indicativo como subjuntivo. En realidad, me tiro más por el indicativo, pero el otro no me molestaría. Y eso sabiendo, o no, de qué carancho de casas estoy hablando...
(Me parece muy bien que Uds. traten de racionalizarlo, pero los nativos ni lo creemos ).


----------



## NewdestinyX

duvija said:


> Para arruinarles la vida a todos Uds., científicos del subjuntivo  , aclaro que en el ejemplo de las casas, puedo usar tanto indicativo como subjuntivo. En realidad, me tiro más por el indicativo, pero el otro no me molestaría. Y eso sabiendo, o no, de qué carancho de casas estoy hablando...
> (Me parece muy bien que Uds. traten de racionalizarlo, pero los nativos ni lo creemos ).


Gracias, Duvija pero muchos nativos me han asegurado (en el pasado) que los dos no serían intercambiables en todos contextos. ¿Nos estás informando que a ti te son intercambiables en _este_ contexto?


----------



## Peterdg

duvija said:


> Para arruinarles la vida a todos Uds., científicos del subjuntivo  , aclaro que en el ejemplo de las casas, puedo usar tanto indicativo como subjuntivo. En realidad, me tiro más por el indicativo, pero el otro no me molestaría. Y eso sabiendo, o no, de qué carancho de casas estoy hablando...
> (Me parece muy bien que Uds. traten de racionalizarlo, pero los nativos ni lo creemos ).


Porque eres hablante nativa. Lo haces sin pensarlo. Pero tienes razón: en el ejemplo original, los dos modos son posibles. Más, en la mayoría de los casos en subordinadas adjetivas (o relativas), los dos modos son posibles. Muchas veces, es cuestión de estilo o de preferencia personal.


roanheads said:


> Creo que " las casas que estén cerca de la playa " demuestra el uso clásico del presente de subjuntivo para referirse a casas que en este momento no existen, pero sí se van a construir en el futuro para venderse a un precio elevado.


Tengo que discrepar. La existencia de las casas no tiene nada que ver con el asunto. Véase más adelante.


NewdestinyX said:


> Hay una situación más en que el castellano diferencia entre subjuntivo e indicativo en cláusulas adjetivas:
> Así:
> _Las casas que estén cerca de la playa son muy caras: _En este caso, la información en la cláusula subordinada la ve el interlocutor como información que ambos ya saben. Así el interlocutor hace que la información sea menos importante al elegir el subjuntivo. Como si estuviera añadiendo una frase como: _Las casas que estén cerca de la playa son muy caras "como ambos sabemos"_.
> 
> _Las casas que están cerca de la playa soy muy caras_: En este caso el interlocutor da al oyente información importante (en su opinión) de la cual el interlocutor cree que el oyente no sabe todavía.


 Hi Grant,

Long time no see/hear. 
Estás confundiendo con las reglas de subordinadas concesivas (_aunque, el hecho de que _...)


> Lo del subjuntivo en cláusulas adjetivas es la "Última Frontera" de los usos del subjuntivo y lo más difícil de aprender en mi opinión - porque hay mucho matiz en su elegir. Me temo que se enseña demasiado como 'el uso del subjuntivo está haciendo que el sustantivo sea no identificado/conocido' pero no lo es siempre.
> 
> Para mí - el contexto arriba sí identifica 'cuales casas' como ser: Las que están 'cerca de la playa'. Sí sabemos 'cuales' casas en nuestra mente al elegir 'o están o estén'. Aquí, estoy perdido.
> 
> Vamos a ver lo que dicen los nativos.


No estoy de acuerdo con lo de "lo más difícil". Al contrario, diría yo.

Lo que sí es verdad es que en estos casos, el uso de un modo u otro se determina únicamente por motivos semánticos (eso en contraste con la mayoría de los otros casos en los que son más motivos sintácticos que determinan el modo verbal).

La elección del modo en frases adjetivas es en realidad muy simple. La verdadera índole del subjuntivo en subordinadas adjetivas es de imponer una condición al antecedente. Con el indicativo, añades información adicional que, estrictamente, no es necesario. Eso es todo. 

Está claro que, para poder imponer una condición al antecedente, es necesario que exista el contexto para poder hacerlo.

En lo que sigue voy a utilizar ejemplos que vienen de otros hilos en los que debatimos el mismo asunto.

El ejemplo más claro viene del DUE de María Moliner:



> También, el verbo <<saber>> en forma negativa se construye con oración adjunta en indicativo si la oración principal está en presente y en persona *que no sea la primera*:... (DUE, tomo 2, pag. 1496)


"que no sea la primera" es la condición que impone al antecedente "persona". Está claro que esta persona existe; la existencia de esta persona no influye el uso del subjuntivo.

_Veré la película que ponen a las 8._ Ya sé qué película que voy a ver y la ponen a las 8.
_Veré la película que pongan a las 8._ No sé qué película ponen a las 8 (o, lo sé pero no me importa) pero la película que veré es la que pondrán a las 8, sea la que sea. La película ya existe, no hay duda, pues la existencia de la película otra vez no influye la elección del modo.

En este ejemplo, los dos modos son posibles, pero, como indicado, tienen un matiz diferente.

En subordinadas adjetivas el indicativo casi siempre es posible. Para poder utilizar el subjuntivo, es necesario que exista el contexto semántico para poder imponer una condición al antecedente. Por eso es preciso que podamos interpretar el antecedente como indefinido, inespecífico o indeterminado y con el subjuntivo imponemos una condición o una restricción para definirlo más. Muchas veces esto ocurre con un inductor que abre el campo semántico para poder utilizar el subjuntivo.

Hay muchos de estos inductores. Consideremos los ejemplos a continuación:

_Hablo con gente que habla/hable hebreo_. Aquí, "hable" no es posible. Estás diciendo que estás hablando con gente (y por eso, "gente" es definida) y esta gente habla hebreo.

Añadamos una palabra:

_Sólo hablo con gente que habla/hable hebreo_. Aquí los dos modos son posibles. 

El hecho de añadir la palabra "sólo" hace que podamos aplicar una condición al antecedente. ¿Cuál es la diferencia en esta frase entre el uso del subjuntivo y el indicativo? Con el indicativo, indicas que estás hablando con gente que habla hebreo. No dices nada sobre si también hablarías con gente que habla otra lengua. Lo único que dices aquí es que, hasta ahora, estás hablando con gente que habla hebreo y por casualidad, no hay otra gente con la que estás hablando. Con el subjuntivo dices que hablarás con gente que hable hebreo y sólo con ella. Si hay otra persona que no hable hebreo, no hablarás con él.

La palabra "sólo" en este caso es un inductor que hace posible el uso del subjuntivo; no impone el uso del subjuntivo; sólo hace posible el uso del subjuntivo.

Hay muchos inductores: unos ejemplos:

el antecedente esta calificado por la palabra "cualquiera"
el antecedente se encuentra en una principal que contiene un imperativo
el antecedente se encuentra en una principal que está en el futuro
El antecedente está calificado por los verbos "buscar", "necesitar" etc.
...
Si queréis más información sobre el asunto, podéis hacer una búsqueda en el foro por "subordinada adjetiva" o "subordinada relativa" o unos de los ejemplos que puse.


----------



## NewdestinyX

Como siempre, Peterdg, lo que ofreces es muy útil y exhaustivo. Muchísimas gracias.

Mi único problema es que muchas veces lo que entiende Maria Moliner de la gramática castellana puede ser diferente que entiende los nativos con los que charlo y diferente que entienden otros gramáticos. Lo que ofrecé en mi mensaje no fue de 'mí' solo.. sino de otros aquí y en lugares diferente. Sí me acuerdo de mucho de los hilos aquí sobre este asunto - pero al aplicar (en mi hablar de español) los puntos que citaste (sobre elegir el subjuntivo en cláusulas adjetivas) demasiado a menudo se me corrigió. Así que sigo creyendo que Moliner y algunos gramáticos no nos dan la 'historia completa' en sus escritos - o es que los nativos están empleando sus propias reglas..  como siempre.. 
[I will PM you for more. Good to see you still here.]


----------



## Peterdg

Habría tenido que decir que la frase que extraje del DUE, en sí, no tiene nada que ver con el asunto del que hablamos en este hilo. (Lo saqué del artículo en el que ella describe qué modo se puede utilizar después de "no saber que"). Pues esta frase sólo es un ejemplo (en el mismo nivel que la frase de los _hablantes hebreos_) y su contenido no dice nada sobre la opinión de María Moliner en cuanto al uso de los modos en subordinadas adjetivas.


----------



## NewdestinyX

Peterdg said:


> Habría tenido que decir que la frase que extraje del DUE, en sí, no tiene nada que ver con el asunto del que hablamos en este hilo. (Lo saqué del artículo en el que ella describe qué modo se puede utilizar después de "no saber que"). Pues esta frase sólo es un ejemplo (en el mismo nivel que la frase de los _hablantes hebreos_) y su contenido no dice nada sobre la opinión de María Moliner en cuanto al uso de los modos en subordinadas adjetivas.


Pues vale -- ahora entiendo el contexto total de su mensaje, Peterdg -- no he leído (con cuidado) todo al reponderte la primera vez. Pero también, al fin, lo que he descubierto es que hay un 'mar' de diferencia entre lo que dicen los gramáticos sobre este asunto y lo que hacen los nativos... de nuevo.. como siempre..  Por eso se me hace difícil 'dominar' este uso.

Pero lo de 'imponer una condición al antecedente' me parece la manera mejor explicar la elección del subjuntivo en estos casos. Aunque, tal frase, en sí, hace falta una explicación. 

¡Gracias!


----------



## roanheads

Creo que sin más contexto, es imposible saber con certeza lo que el autor de la oración tenga en la mente, o es que se trata de una pregunta de pega.


----------



## NewdestinyX

roanheads said:


> Creo que sin más contexto, es imposible saber con certeza lo que el autor de la oración tenga en la mente, o es que se trata de una pregunta de pega.


Pero la meta es determinar el contexto (_desde_ la gramática) al leer algo como esto en un artículo o algo así. Hay 'mucho contexto' allí ya - ¿no te pareces?


----------



## roanheads

NewdestinyX said:


> Pero la meta es determinar el contexto (_desde_ la gramática) al leer algo como esto en un artículo o algo así. Hay 'mucho contexto' allí ya - ¿no te pareces?



Buenos días,
Pero no olvides que aparte de los usos " normales" del subjuntivo en una oración subordinada, un autor puede emplear un subjuntivo para expresar una opinión subjetiva.
En este hilo no veo la necesidad de un subjuntivo " normal " digamos, creo que el indicativo encaja perfectamente, por tanto ¿por qué se usa ?
Puede que la razón sea que el autor quiere expresar una duda sobre la proximidad de las casas a la playa o se refiere a casas del futuro.

Tal vez la traducción al inglés nos ayude.
The houses which may/might be close to the beach are expensive.( which perhaps is the opinion the author wishes to express,by a subjunctive, being unaware of all the pertinent facts of the situation.)

Saludos.


----------



## blasita

No soy una experta en subjuntivo como muchos otros foreros (aprendo continuamente de, especialmente, las explicaciones de los "no nativos", como aquí), pero sí que quiero dar mi opinión con respecto a mi uso personal. Yo usaría el indicativo sin más contexto y tal cual está la oración, en el 100% de los casos; pero claro, esto no quiere decir que el subjuntivo sea incorrecto.

Saludos a todos.


----------



## NewdestinyX

roanheads said:


> Buenos días,
> Pero no olvides que aparte de los usos " normales" del subjuntivo en una oración subordinada, un autor puede emplear un subjuntivo para expresar una opinión subjetiva.


Siento discrepar pero los gramáticos no estarían de acuerdo contigo en eso. El subjuntivo, en el 98% de sus usos es algo requerido. En los otros 1.99% usos - sí hay una elección - pero esa elección no tiene nada que ver con crear duda ni algo subjetivo en vez de algo objetivo. Puede implicar 'futuridad' (como creo que sí notaste aquí) o impone una condición como decía Peterdg pero esta idea de hacer algo "menos objetivo" (lo cual he oído de otros de vez en cuando) no cuadra con lo que oigo entre los nativos ni con lo que leo de los gramáticos. 



> Tal vez la traducción al inglés nos ayude.
> The houses which may/might be close to the beach are expensive.( which perhaps is the opinion the author wishes to express,by a subjunctive, being unaware of all the pertinent facts of the situation.)


De nuevo - tendría que discrepar. Primero que nada esa oración apenas tiene sentido en inglés. No puedo imaginar ni un uso para ella. Pero todos los nativos con los que charlo, si querían decir esa oración inglesa -- la dirían así:
Las casas que a lo mejor están cerca de la playa son muy caras. -o-
Las casas que puede que estén cerca de la playa son muy caras. -o-
Las casas que tal vez están/estén cerca de la playa son muy caras.

Como le dije a Peterdg - el uso del subjuntivo con esta sitaxis se podría usar para expresar futuridad pero el verbo 'ser' tendría que ir en el futuro así: Las casas que estén cerca de la playa serán muy caras. = The house that are being built near the shore *will be *very expensive.

La única sintaxis que se me ocurre ahora en la que se puede transmitir 'subjetividad' al elegirla en vez del indicativo es con 'tal vez'. 
Tal vez viene = 90% seguro
Tal vez venga = <50% seguro

Nativos, porfa, corregidme si me equivoco.

Grant


----------



## blasita

NewdestinyX said:


> Siento discrepar pero los gramáticos no estarían de acuerdo contigo en eso. El subjuntivo, en *el *98% de sus usos es algo requerido. En los otros (1.99% usos) - sí hay una elección - pero esa elección no tiene nada que ver con cre*a*r duda_ ( o dudar?)_ ni algo subjetiv*o* en vez de algo objetiv*o*...
> 
> De nuevo - tendría que discrepar. Primero que nada esa oración apenas tiene sentido en inglés. No puedo imaginar ni un uso para ella. Pero todos los nativos con los que charlo, si querían _(quisieran ?) _decir esa oración inglesa -- la dirían así:
> Las casas que a lo mejor están cerca de la playa son muy car*a*s. -*o*-
> Las casas que puede que estén cerca de la playa son muy car*a*s. -*o*-
> Las casas que tal vez están/estén cerca de la playa son muy car*a*s.
> 
> Como le dije a Peterdg - el uso del subjuntivo con esta si_n_taxis se podría usar para expresar futuridad pero el verbo 'ser' tendría que ir en el futuro así: Las casas que estén cerca de la playa serán muy car*a*s.  *Esto es lo que yo diría de manera natural para expresar futuro aquí.*



Un saludo.


----------



## jmx

Gaditanito11 said:


> Las casas que *estén* cerca de la playa *son* muy caras.


En realidad no he leído el hilo entero, pero por lo que he visto me parece que nadie ha dicho esto: esa frase a mí me suena agramatical.

RECTIFICO: si se da al subjuntivo un sentido de futuro (las casas aún no existen, pero están planificadas y con seguridad existirán en el futuro), entonces en un contexto conversacional la frase es _marginalmente_ posible. Pero *sólo* con ese sentido.


----------



## blasita

jmartins said:


> En realidad no he leído el hilo entero, pero por lo que he visto me parece que nadie ha dicho esto: esa frase es completamente agramatical para mí.



Gracias, Jmartins. Yo dije que usaría el indicativo en el 100% de los casos (el "son" indicativo no me cuadra con el "estén" subjuntivo); no dije que el subjuntivo es incorrecto porque realmente no tengo suficientes argumentos para rebatirlo, y me fío de la opinión de los demás foreros que dicen que gramaticalmente es correcto. ¿Podrías, por favor, darlos tú?  Gracias.  Saludos.


----------



## jmx

blasita said:


> ... no dije que el subjuntivo es incorrecto porque realmente no tengo suficientes argumentos para rebatirlo, y me fío de la opinión de los demás foreros que dicen que gramaticalmente es correcto. ¿Podrías, por favor, darlos tú? Gracias. Saludos.


¿Datos? Solo mi intuición. ¿En qué otra cosa puedes basarte? Ya he dicho que es agramatical *para mí*.


----------



## blasita

jmartins said:


> ¿Datos? Solo mi intuición. ¿En qué otra cosa puedes basarte? Ya he dicho que es agramatical *para mí*.



Solamente te preguntaba porque sé que sabes mucho de gramática española. Sí que creo que para demostrar que es agramatical (si es que lo es) algún forero podría dar una explicación gramatical que ayude a muchos otros. Disculpa, no era mi intención molestarte.

Un saludo.


----------



## jmx

blasita said:


> Solamente te preguntaba porque sé que sabes mucho de gramática española. Sí que creo que para demostrar que es agramatical (si es que lo es) algún forero podría dar una explicación gramatical que ayude a muchos otros. Disculpa, no era mi intención molestarte.
> 
> Un saludo.


No me has molestado en absoluto, lo siento si he dado esa impresión.  Solo pasa que como tengo ciertos conocimientos de lingüística moderna, eso de las reglas _a priori_ me hace bastante gracia. Solo se me ocurren dos maneras de saber si es aceptable una expresión en un idioma: por introspección (nativa pero también no-nativa) o examinando un _corpus_ que sea bastante completo. Cualquier "_regla_" derivará en última instancia de una de esas 2 fuentes, y además la segunda nunca será del todo completa. EDIT: ¡y la primera tampoco es segura del todo!


----------



## NewdestinyX

jmartins said:


> Solo se me ocurren dos maneras de saber si es aceptable una expresión en un idioma: por introspección (nativa pero también no-nativa) o examinando un _corpus_ que sea bastante completo. Cualquier "_regla_" derivará en última instancia de una de esas 2 fuentes, y además la segunda nunca será del todo completa. EDIT: ¡y la primera tampoco es segura del todo!


Aunque sí entiendo tus pensamientos allí, Jmartins, tendría que discrepar solo en esto: la inmensa mayoría de las reglas las derivan no de la lengua sí misma (no de los escritos/ni la charla natural/ni de los oídos nativos) sino de los orígenes/(constructos antiguos de morfología) de un idioma, los cuales, en el caso del castellano, vienen de Latín.

Creo que estaríamos de acuerdo en que algo suena bien a los oídos de un nativo solo porque se ha aprendido de niño y de uso habitual. Pero un no nativo no tiene esta gran bendición de la que se le puede ayudar.

No obstante, concuerdo perfectamente contigo en lo de que un _corpus_ (constantemente creciente) finalmente puede _informar _a 'alungas' reglas. Pero esto pasa muy raramente. Pero las reglas/normas tienen que ser basadas en algo no tan _caprichoso_ como 'lo que la gente dice hoy'. Aquello promovería una cierta anarquía contra la gramática lo cual haría que un idioma resultase desprovisto de la habilidad para aprenderse a un nivel que se respeta o que al menos se ve como 'dominado?/fluyente?.

Al volver al asunto de este hilo:
Sigo creyendo que el concepto de Peterdg, de _imponer una condición al antecedente _(la cual muchas veces es sencillamente 'futuridad') es la mejor manera en la que el no nativo puede aprender la elección del subjuntivo en estas subordinadas adjetivas. Pero el contexto debe también informarnos si o no el subjuntivo aun tendría sentido. Este contexto parece que solo admitirá el 'indicativo' si '*son* caras' describe las casas. ¿De acuerdo?


----------



## duvija

NewdestinyX said:


> Aunque sí entiendo tus pensamientos allí, Jmartins, tendría que discrepar solo en esto: la inmensa mayoría de las reglas las derivan no de la lengua sí misma  (no de los escritos/ni la charla natural/ni de los oídos nativos) sino de los orígenes/(contructos antiguos de mofología) de un idioma, los cuales, en el caso del castellano, vienen de Latín.
> 
> 
> Ah, nada como analizar lo de hoy con reglas de hace siglos y en otro idioma...
> La lingüística histórica no prueba nada más que el origen.
> 
> No obstante, concuerdo perfectamente contigo en lo de que un _corpus_ (constantemente creciente) finalmente puede _informar _a 'alungas' reglas. (Menos mal)
> 
> 
> Pero las reglas/normas tienen que ser basadas en algo no tan _caprichoso_ como 'lo que la gente dice hoy'. Lamentablemente, hay que aprender a convivir con los cambios y dejar de usar palabras como 'caprichoso'. No hay como parar la evolución.
> 
> 
> Al volver al asunto de este hilo:
> Sigo creyendo que el concepto de Peterdg, de _imponer una condición al antecedente _(la cual muchas veces es sencillamente 'futuridad') es la mejor manera en la que el no nativo puede aprender la elección del subjuntivo en estas subordinadas adjetivas. Pero el contexto debe también informarnos si o no el subjuntivo aun tendría sentido.?



De acuerdo en que necesitamos reglas para que los no-nativos puedan seguirlas, pero hay casos donde eso simplemente no puede funcionar. La práctica es lo único que funca.


----------



## Lurrezko

Yo no creo que la frase sea agramatical, pero concuerdo con los nativos en que prácticamente siempre usaría indicativo, a menos que diera con un contexto muy específico:
_
- Voy a dar un paseo por el pueblo, a ver si encuentro una casa que me guste. ¿Son muy caras?
- Bueno, depende de dónde estén. Las casas que estén cerca de la playa son muy caras.

_El matiz que oigo, personalmente, es el siguiente: con el indicativo, hablas de unas casas que ya conoces, las que están cerca de la playa. Con el subjuntivo, no tienes por qué conocer las casas, quizás conoces algunas pero han construido otras nuevas. Sea como sea, si están cerca de la playa son muy caras. Supongo que eso confirma la teoría que aporta Peter.

Si las casas aún no se han construido, el verbo principal debería ir en futuro, a mi entender:_

Las casas que estén cerca de la playa *serán* muy caras.

_Saludos


----------



## Peterdg

Estoy de acuerdo con los hablantes nativos que comentaron en este hilo que el contexto es necesario (el ejemplo que dio Lurrezko es excelente). Sin contexto adecuado, estoy de acuerdo de que la frase inicial con subjuntivo sería poco probable. Pero Lurrezko también ha demostrado que, con el contexto adecuado, es posible.


----------



## NewdestinyX

duvija said:


> NewdestinyX said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aunque sí entiendo tus pensamientos allí, Jmartins, tendría que discrepar solo en esto: la inmensa mayoría de las reglas las derivan no de la lengua sí misma  (no de los escritos/ni la charla natural/ni de los oídos nativos)sino de los orígenes/(contructos antiguos de mofología) de un idioma, los cuales, en el caso del castellano, vienen de Latín.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ah, nada como analizar lo de hoy con reglas de hace siglos y en otro idioma...
> La lingüística histórica no prueba nada más que el origen.
Click to expand...

Pero - siempre estarán cambiando - usualmente 'por razones casuales' o por tendencias, etc -- cosas 'caprichosas' ¿no? Un 'orígen' nunca cambia. Nos informa de 'precedente'. Sí que hay una razón gramatical por la que decimos 'a la que asiste' y no 'que asiste' en una oración. Esta _razón_ (norma) también es de Latín y_ los ancianos de_ Latín Vulgar. Todo lo que tenemos en un idioma es de un diseño gramatical que hemos heredado. 



			
				duvija said:
			
		

> NewdestinyX said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pero las reglas/normas tienen que ser basadas en algo no tan _caprichoso_ como 'lo que la gente dice hoy'.
> 
> 
> 
> Lamentablemente, hay que aprender a convivir con los cambios y dejar de usar palabras como 'caprichoso'. No hay como parar la evolución.
Click to expand...

Y, de seguro, hay épocas que se presentan finalmente, después de años de probarse entre los nativos cuando aquellos en la academía (general, no la RAE específicamente) tiene que admitir ciertos usos -- Un ejemplo que viene el caso: hoy día, la RAE y sus organizaciones relacionados en Latinoamerica, en su escribir de la NGLE, ahora admiten 'en caso que' (en vez de 'en caso de que') y 'a fin que' (en vez de 'a fin de que') aunque hay muchísimos nativos de castellano que nunca usarán esos sin 'de que'. Pero 'evolución' nos cuenta que _ahora es la época _en que han llegado a ser 'correctos'.  A veces no se puede luchar contra la evolción. Entiendo eso. 




			
				duvija said:
			
		

> De acuerdo en que necesitamos reglas para que los no-nativos puedan seguirlas, pero hay casos donde eso simplemente no puede funcionar. La práctica es lo único que funca.


Las reglas no solo existen para los no-nativos sino también para los nativos. Finalmente, es en el colegio o escuela secundaria donde se tiene que aprender por qué tienen que decir 'a la que asiste' y no 'la que asiste' (uso este ejemplo porque niños que hablan castellano como su idioma materno cometen ese error; omitiendo el 'a'). Es la gramática que nos informa al _nativo_ *y a mí *del porqué. He descubierto que suele ser el caso que a los que no les gustan las normas de la gramática, por lo general, no les gustan _ningunas_ reglas.  Sea como sea - muchísimas gracias, Duvija, por tus comentarios y (irónicamente) por _corregir mis errores gramaticales_. 



Lurrezko said:


> Yo no creo que la frase sea agramatical, pero concuerdo con los nativos en que prácticamente siempre usaría indicativo, a menos que diera con un contexto muy específico:
> _
> - Voy a dar un paseo por el pueblo, a ver si encuentro una casa que me guste. ¿Son muy caras?
> - Bueno, depende de dónde estén. Las casas que estén cerca de la playa son muy caras.
> 
> _


En ese uso (y contexto) el matiz añadido, para mí, es "sean lo que sean" (whichever ones they are). Añadir el subjuntivo en subordinadas adjetivas siempre puede añadir un sentido de '..cualesquier sean..." Dicho de diferente manera:
Las casas, _sean lo que sean_, si están cerca de la playa _siempre_ son (van a ser) muy caras. Opino que "..cerca de la playa" debe ser esta _condición impuesta _de la que nos contaba Peterdg.





blasita said:


> .... algún forero podría dar una explicación gramatical que ayud*e* a muchos otros.


Look everyone at this sentence of Blasita's. Right here is another example of this form we're studying. I wonder what the 'imposed condition upon the antecedent' is for calling for the subjunctive in 'ayude'?


----------



## roanheads

> _Las casas que estén cerca de la playa *serán* muy caras._



Depende del contexto, lo de arriba es lo que se oye, posiblemente, en una tertulia de ancianos.

Pero en el mundo de negocios lo que se oye es algo así.

Cliente al contratista de obras. "Oí decir que dentro de seis meses Ud. va a construir casas que estén cerca de la playa.¿Verdad ?
Contratista al cliente. Sí señor, aquí tiene los diseños y los precios, y como se ve, no *son* caras.

Lurrezco, te lo aseguro que ningún cliente en sus cabales va a firmar un pedido de una casa ya o construida en el futuro sin saber el precio antes de firmar.

Saludos


----------



## NewdestinyX

roanheads said:


> "Oí decir que dentro de seis meses Ud. va a construir casas que estén cerca de la playa.¿Verdad ?
> Contratista al cliente. Sí señor, aquí tiene los diseños y los precios, y como se ve, no *son* caras.


Pero Roanheads - mira la oración primera. Cuadra perfectamente con lo que estaban diciendo los nativos sobre el uso de 'estén' siendo asociado *solo* con el futuro en este contexto (sin más). No hay diferencia alguna (semanticamente) entre 'va a construir' y 'construirá'. Ambos hace cuarto para 'estén' - que se refiere a casas que no existen todavía.
"..dentro de seis meses Ud. _va a construir _casas que _estén_ cerca de la playa.¿Verdad ? *=
*"..dentro de seis meses Ud. _construirá_ casas que _estén_ cerca de la playa.¿Verdad ?


----------



## roanheads

Claro, es lo que dije en #5

Saludos.


----------



## NewdestinyX

roanheads said:


> Claro, es lo que dije en #5
> 
> Saludos.


Creo que sí. Es que parecía que en #32 discrepabas con Lurrezko cuyo ejemplo con 'estén/serán' era la misma sintaxis como la tuya de #32 con estén/va a construir. De ahí que me confundiese.
Supongo que hemos vuelto al punto de partido.


----------



## Hector9

NewdestinyX said:


> Creo que sí. Es que parecía que en #32 discrepabas con Lurrezko cuyo ejemplo con 'estén/serán' era la misma sintaxis como la tuya de #32 con estén/va a construir. De ahí que me confundiese.
> Supongo que hemos vuelto al punto de partidoa.



Corregido


----------



## blasita

NewdestinyX said:


> Creo que sí. Es que parecía que en #32 discrepabas con Lurrezko, cuyo ejemplo con 'estén/serán' era la misma sintaxis que la tuya de #32 con estén/va a construir. De ahí que me confundiese.
> Supongo que hemos vuelto al punto de partida.



Espero que no lo hayamos hecho (volver al punto de partida), y que esté un poco más claro. Creo que todos nos decantamos por el indicativo _sin más contexto_: la mayoría de los foreros lo prefiere claramente, y yo lo usaría siempre en esta oración sin más contexto.

Saludos.

PD NewdestinyX: I made several corrections already (see previous posts). I hope they were useful.


----------



## Lurrezko

Hector9 said:


> Corregido



Mejor así, a menos que seas Rafa Nadal 

Saludos


----------



## roanheads

NewdestinyX said:


> Creo que sí. Es que parecía que en #32 discrepabas con Lurrezko cuyo ejemplo con 'estén/serán' era la misma sintaxis como la tuya de #32 con estén/va a construir. De ahí que me confundiese.
> Supongo que hemos vuelto al punto de partido.



Pues si quedas confundido el problema es tuyo. Estoy muy de acuerdo con Lurrezko excepto su uso de " serán ",en vez de " son", y me he explicado bien claro con un ejemplo, mi preferencia de " son ", y si eso no te gusta----- lástima, pero así es.----


----------



## roanheads

blasita said:


> Espero que no lo hayamos hecho (volver al punto de partida), y que esté un poco más claro. Creo que todos nos decantamos por el indicativo _sin más contexto_: la mayoría de los foreros lo prefiere claramente, y yo lo usaría siempre en esta oración sin más contexto.
> 
> Saludos.
> 
> PD NewdestinyX: I made several corrections already (see previous posts). I hope they were useful.



Blasita,
Estoy muy de acuerdo de lo que dices sobre el indicativo contra el subjuntivo sin mas contexto, y la oración con subjuntivo, tal como es,  sirve para nada menos rizar el rizo sobre tal uso del subjuntivo.
Creo que ya es cosa de machacar en hierro frío, y ya es hora de decir " colorín colorado " y hasta la próxima. ---
Saludos.


----------



## blasita

roanheads said:


> Blasita,
> Estoy muy de acuerdo de lo que dices sobre el indicativo contra el subjuntivo sin mas contexto, y la oración con subjuntivo, tal como es,  sirve para nada menos rizar el rizo sobre tal uso del subjuntivo.
> Creo que ya es cosa de machacar en hierro frío, y ya es hora de decir " colorín colorado " y hasta la próxima. ---
> Saludos.



Gracias, Roanheads.  Un saludo cordial.


----------



## roanheads

Duvija,
Felicidades a Uruguay por ganar la Copa América de fútbol.


----------



## duvija

roanheads said:


> Duvija,
> Felicidades a Uruguay por ganar la Copa América de fútbol.



¡Gracias! anduvimos de gran festejo.


----------



## NewdestinyX

roanheads said:


> Pues si quedas confundido el problema es tuyo. Estoy muy de acuerdo con Lurrezko excepto su uso de " serán ",en vez de " son", y me he explicado bien claro con un ejemplo, mi preferencia de " son ", y si eso no te gusta----- lástima, pero así es.----


Lo siento, Roanheads, pero no es lo que pasaba (como lo leo yo). Lo de 'son' versus 'serán' no fue el contexto de tu desacuerdo en #32 (al menos no del ejemplo que ofreciste como un contraste a él de Lurrezko). Fue que insistías en que 'estén' se pudiese usar con un verbo en un contexto del presente en la cláusula principal. Pero los nativos dicen que no puede. En #32 usaste 'ir + a' en tu ejemplo con 'estén' como si no fuera también un verbo con un contexto del futuro. Pero 'ir + a' también crea un contexto del futuro, compañero, lo cual entonces tendría sentido con 'estén'. Por eso - no hay contraste alguno con la opinión de Lurrezko. El ejemplo de ti y él de Lurrezko muestran la misma cosa - "estén + futuro" ('son' nunca puede funcionar con estén en el original).

De nuevo - por eso - me confundía después de #32. Tu ejemplo en #32 apoya tu comentario en #5 y demuestra que 'estén' y 'son' nunca puede funcionar en la oración original como decía Lurrezko. ¿¿Estamos leyendo el mismo hilo??  Pero como siempre -- gracias por tus comentarios. He aprendido mucho de todos vosotros. 



blasita said:


> PD NewdestinyX: I made several corrections already (see previous posts). I hope they were useful.


Sí. Muchísimas gracias, Blasita. Corregí mi mensaje en cuestíon hace unos pocos días. Pero le ofrecí mis gracias a Duvija en mi razón por editar - y ahora no puedo editar más mi mensaje (los moderadores no permiten correcciones a mensajes después de 2 días) para darte las propias gracias.. .. Por lo tanto -- ¡¡Muchísimas gracias por tu ayuda!!


----------



## juandiego

roanheads said:


> Cliente al contratista de obras. _"Oí decir que dentro de seis meses Ud. va a construir casas que *estén* cerca de la playa .¿Verdad?_


Hola Roanheads.
Vengo a este hilo redirigido por Peter desde otro en el que tú también has participado.

No sé, a mí ahí el presente de subjuntivo me parece extraño. Esas casas están muy bien determinadas por el contexto: son todas las casas que se van a construir; no veo campo semántico para incidir en diferenciarlas de otras casas que no respondan a ese condicionante de estar cerca de la playa que impone el subjuntivo. La opción más normal en ese contexto sería el futuro de indicativo (_estarán_) o la construcción  _ir a + infinitivo_ (_van a estar_) que también transmite futuro (perífrasis verbal aspectual incoativa).


----------

